# There are a LOT of different types of theraband. How do you choose?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

The store that stocks it near me, has literally 20 different strengths and colors. How do I choose?


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Just go for gold mate????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gold and Black for regular shooting. Blue and Red for BB shooters. Gray just does not seem to cut it in any category.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Simple . Choose Gold .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Go for gold.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Gold for the win!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Gold for anything except BBs or 1/4 steel (Blue works better for these)

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Imo,you can't beat the gold!lol!! I've seen people strike matches with it, that's good enough for me.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

As everyone else stated, Gold is the best all-round choice...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

